# mtg-datei an ein html-dokument koppeln; aber wie?



## hatch (19. Juli 2004)

hallo,

ich habe mir eine meta-tag-datei mit der endung .mtg erstellt und wollte diese mit einem html-dokument im dreamweaver koppeln. finde aber leider keine infos wie ich so etwas anstelle. sinn und zweck des ganzen soll sein, eine separate meta-tag-datei wie z.b. bei css-dateien zu haben. natürlich soll das ganze auch dann so funktionieren, dass die meta tags über suchmaschinen gefunden werden können.

thx im voraus


----------



## hatch (19. Juli 2004)

hab was im dreamweaver gefunden:

einfügen -> html -> head-tags -> verknüpfung

aber ist das richtig? müssen schlüsselwörter nicht im head stehen?

?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juli 2004)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich damit noch nie beschäftigt habe.....aber in SelfHTML gibts dazu was zu lesen .


----------

